# Opinions



## AR-15 (Mar 18, 2016)

Ok I've trained a lot of people over the years. Most with AAS simply because most have been sports related. Heres where I need your opinions. This one is especially important to me because its my son. Obviously AAS is not an option and he's not in any sports other than he plays corner for football. I'd train him for that but football just doesn't make him happy. He came to me a few weeks ago and ask if we could start training together. I couldn't be happier but in all honesty I've never trained anyone that young other than myself. He just wants to gain some size to impress the ladies and scare off the dudes. I got the diet handled but I'm looking for some opinions from you guys. I mean its not rocket science but its my son so I want to look at it from as many different angles as possible. No matter what with a good diet he should grow like a weed since other than football never really hit it and he has the perfect frame to pack it on. Lmk. Thanks....AR....


----------



## thebrick (Mar 18, 2016)

Not sure about his age, but I have heard take it easy with the heavy weight training until they have reached their full adult height due to bone plates still growing. Other than that, I say go for it. Sounds like he would enjoy it.


----------



## Sully (Mar 18, 2016)

How old is he? Height, weight, general build, etc... 

What kind of training has he done for football, already? Around here they start them in the weight room at about 10-12 y/o for football. Nothing super intense, just mostly to get them acclimated to the environment and to teach them form and how to structure their workouts. 

I've never seen any reliable research that demonstrates a link between heavy lifting and being short. That's always seemed more like broscience to me. But, if someone has a good research study that they can point to, I'm always open to learning something new. 

Between a good diet and a basic lifting program, he should put on some size pretty quickly. Most kids do. Stick to basic compound lifts, good strict form, and for everyone's sake make sure he understands weight room etiquette and to rerack his weights and wipe the machines down when he's done. 

Even basic supplementation is safe for younger kids. Protein powder, BCAA's, and multivitamins are all safe for younger kids. Even creatine is safe for kids in the 15-16 y/o range. And the sooner he makes a habit out of eating cleanly the easier it'll be for him to avoid eating shit later.


----------



## AR-15 (Mar 18, 2016)

Sorry he's 16 yes old. 5'9" 170lbs. He's got the perfect frame to be a beast. Already is thick in the shoulders chest and tri's. Kinda like his old man except, I assume from football, he's pretty thick in his glutes and thighs. Its a small school and they don't have a strength coach so their time in the weight room is pretty basic. Ya I was kinda unsure how to push the supplements at his age. Thanks for the input there. I mean really at 16 its almost like he's on a small test cycle anyway. Sounds stupid but its not that far off if you think about it. Protein obviously with a clean diet. Creatine I wasn't too sure about being at his age his body should be producing everything in abundance. Although I'm no expert in teens and really havnt done any homework either. Your opinions or experiences are greatly appreciated.


----------



## squatster (Mar 18, 2016)

Don't do the heavy weights with him - keep his reps a little on the high side- the strength will come any ways and for him it should come quick- keep him stretching and teach him how important form is
Just my opinion
Keep him from juice ad long as you can but it may happen - and if it does be there to teach him what works for him and show him how to monitor his temperament


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 18, 2016)

Weight training at his age are no more dangerous than any other sport.  Nearly all growth plate related injuries are due to improper form.  Aside from 1RM's, he should be able to train just like an adult, but paying very close attention to form.  Teach him perfect for for every exercise.  Here is a good read from PubMed debunking many misconceptions.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3445252/ 

Teach him the importance of nutrition.  Understanding macros and how they affect performance will be huge for him.  Simple things like quick digesting proteins and slower digesting carbs preworkout and whey protein and faster carbs post workout.  Even explaining to him 3500 excess calories will gain/lose him a pound will give him some idea of weight management. 

As far as supplementation,  I would use nothing more than real food,  whey protein,  and maybe some BCAA's,  but that's all I'd push at his age.  Hydration is another huge factor in performance,  make sure he understands this and that he drinks enough.  Many in school do not even come close.


----------



## Sully (Mar 18, 2016)

Also try to limit his caffeine intake. There is a growing body of evidence that is starting to show a link between childhood caffeine consumption and an increased incidence of ADD/ADHD. If you can get him to eliminate caffeine from his diet for the next 3-4 years, that would be the best thing. And especially avoid preworkouts with caffeine.


----------



## thebrick (Mar 19, 2016)

I agree with Magnus. Training and food. He is guaranteed to grow at that age. He's lucky to have thickness at 16.


----------



## aon1 (Mar 20, 2016)

Its a little over board but I plan to start training my son in the next 2 to 4 years depending on where he's at maturity wise. At that point he will be givin every blood test there is , this will tell me exactly what his body needs to reach it potential.  I also have been considering building a sleep chamber to control oxygen. Things like this and any other non hormone advantage I can give him. To me its not really over board rather its what I sign up for when I chose to have a son.


----------



## AR-15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Wow Aon1 your making me feel like a huge loser Dad. Lol I'm gonna be training my son in our basement with my old flat bench and first couple Olympic sets until I know he's serious and then I'll buy him a membership at the gym I go to....AR....


----------



## aon1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Don't think that in anyway I tend to over think and over do shit a lot...lol.  Takeing the time to actually teach your kids is a real dad no matter how you choose to go about it. I think today a lot of parents forget choosing to have kids comes with the responsibility of having kids.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 21, 2016)

AR-15 said:


> Wow Aon1 your making me feel like a huge loser Dad. Lol I'm gonna be training my son in our basement with my old flat bench and first couple Olympic sets until I know he's serious and then I'll buy him a membership at the gym I go to....AR....



Your there for him,  your already better than 75% of the dads out there.  Just don't make him lift with plastic weights,  that sandy shit gets in your eyes!


----------



## psych (Mar 21, 2016)

aon1 said:


> Its a little over board but I plan to start training my son in the next 2 to 4 years depending on where he's at maturity wise. At that point he will be givin every blood test there is , this will tell me exactly what his body needs to reach it potential.  I also have been considering building a sleep chamber to control oxygen. Things like this and any other non hormone advantage I can give him. To me its not really over board rather its what I sign up for when I chose to have a son.



ur the best fuckin dad!  Dude my dad use to take me to the butcher to buy steaks when I wrestled in college.


----------

